# Window Hinges?



## donie (6 Jul 2021)

Hello all,

I am going to have to replace a few windows on my workshop, and also try and have it in keeping with existing windows as it's an old building. What's there already have lift off barrel hinges and I'm wondering if there are different ones as all I can find are specified for cabinets? Is there a bigger joinery sized type or something? 

They look a bit like these, NEW ANUBA HINGE LIFT OFF SCREW IN 36MM EB BRASSED (12 hinges = 12 male + 12 f/ma 5053988442145 | eBay

So I basically want a bigger version of those or even would those ones do for a window? 

I'm a cabinetmaker but not a joiner, (close but no cigar) and haven't made a window before. 

Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Doug71 (6 Jul 2021)

Coastal do some for inset style sashes (link below), somewhere on their website you will find images for the profile you need to make the sash and frame. Never used them myself but it looks a clever system.









FH70 / FH80 TRITUS 316 Stainless Steel Lift Off Butt Hinge


High-quality lift-off butt hinges with pressed flanges to fit into the Tritus Flush Casement Window grooves.The 12mm frame groove positions the hinge for extremely quick installation.The lift-off feature means the sashes can be sent to the site after frame installation and can be easily lifted...




www.coastal-group.com


----------

